# Finished my Nocturne, at least the first draft of it



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

So I assume you all saw my Nocturne Progress thread. Well I have finished that nocturne, at least the first draft of it. I had to ditch the faster triplets because it was ruining the feel of the nocturne. But I kept everything else. Here is the nocturne:

This is what I wrote down:
View attachment Nocturne in Bb.pdf


This is what you would hear if I were to play this myself, at least a good approximation of it:
View attachment Nocturne in Bb.mp3


So what do you think? Do you think I should add another B section where you have 2 A sections in a row? Do you think I did a good job using the quarter note triplets to give a sense of a ritardando without there actually being a ritardando until the last few measures? Do you think I really have my own style in this one and am not really copying from any composer even though there is a lot of Chopin influence in this piece?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

The repeating eight(?) note arpeggios tend to drive me mad throughout the piece. The melody is a bit heavy on trills, and it kinda maintains the same rhythmic substrate throughout. It also feels a bit too "rooted" tempo-wise for a nocturne.
The pauses are a bit unnatural as well. 

I cannot recall a moment that stood out to me, be it positive or negative.

And as for style, I could see this working out in like an anime or a piano learning app, so you have that going for you. It is rather accessible, so if your goal in music is to make money, this would probably appeal to audiences.


----------

